#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Strandfuif 23 september 2005

## Kevin_DM

http://spaces.msn.com/members/artofn...&_c=photoalbum

Wegens nog niet volledig uitgevonden hoe foto's te plaatsen, hierbij de link dan maar (dit lukte me nog net...)

Foto's zijn van een tentparty, hieronder een ruwe paklijst:
licht:
- 28 movitec SL250/WL250
- 6 martin atomic strobes
- 12 PAR64 fourbar raylight
- 4 PAR64 sixbar CP60
- 4 PAR64 ACL sets
- 4 audience 4 stage blinder
- spiegelbollen 50cm/ 80cm/ 135 cm
- 32 pinspot
- metertje of 200 truss, cirkel 8m, cirkel 6m, 4 cirkel 1m50
- 75-tal dimming channels
- aansturing via hog1000
klank:
- denon DN4000 & rodec MX240, 3 technics CDJ1000 & 2 technics SL1210 met arduinblok-stabilisatie
- 2 * 600W monitoring
- 20 kW electro voice MT2 

Morgen even checken bij m'n techniekers of zij foto's van opbouw hebben, want die had ik niet...

Moest iemand me kunnen uitleggen hoe foto's te posten zet ik dr wel aantal online...

----------


## Harmen

ziet er goed strak uit, kan me voorstellen dat het met zo'n tentconstructie iets chaotisch word maar verder niets op aan te merken, ziet er ook uit alsof je je conventioneel en kopjes lekker hebt laten combineren..

----------


## ronny

1 dag rigging en een andere dag voor de licht en geluid opbouw veronderstel ik? :Smile:  

Ziet er leuk uit. Een fuif met budget mag ik dan veronderstellen?

mvg
ronny

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Vind het er allemaal nogal druk uitzien. 200 meter truss in zo'n tent, ietwat overdreven? Had eerder wat leuks gedaan met decorage, doek of iets in die richting dan alles maar volduwen met aluminium. Je ziet door de truss de DJ niet meer zegmaar... 

Verder ziet het er netjes uit, inderdaad weinig aan op te merken.

----------


## PeTAR

Had er niet wat kunnen worden gedaan met de tent constructie zelf? Ik dwarse buizen? Ben maar een leek daarop.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> Had er niet wat kunnen worden gedaan met de tent constructie zelf? Ik dwarse buizen? Ben maar een leek daarop.



Nope, in de meeste gevallen is dit zeer onverantwoordelijk!

Voor zover ik de foto's heb gezien (ruzie met mn pc): netjes gedaan! Ik zag een paar mooie kleurcombo's en standjes, en het publiek ziet eruit alsof ze het erg naar haar zin heeft.

Succes dus! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Vind het er allemaal nogal druk uitzien. 200 meter truss in zo'n tent, ietwat overdreven? Had eerder wat leuks gedaan met decorage, doek of iets in die richting dan alles maar volduwen met aluminium. Je ziet door de truss de DJ niet meer zegmaar... 
> 
> Verder ziet het er netjes uit, inderdaad weinig aan op te merken.



backdrops hadden we achterom de DJ gedaan, in een halve boog aan scaffpipes gemonteerd tussen rechtopstaande trusses. 
Grootste deel van trussing zijn support-structuren, omdat er in zo'n tenten niet echt riggingpunten zijn. En ik kuis liever achteraf 200 m truss af, dan dat ik 200 m² backdrop kan weggooien door de modder en ander vuil (het blijven tenten, midden in een weide...)
En zicht in de tent viel wel mee, misschien niet zo duidelijk op foto's, maar dan vooral dat de tent dik 50 meter lang was, en er meer dan 3000 man was, waardoor tent dus ook bomvol stond (was ook nog een tweede, kleine tent weliswaar)

En inderdaad, aan de dwarstrussing rigging ophangen zou niet zo'n geweldig idee zijn, vrees dat je einde van de party niet haalt dan...

----------


## voederbietel

zeer strak! :Wink:

----------


## maarten_dever

podium &gt;&gt; backdrop ontbreekt nog !



de rest spreekt wel voor zich.

----------


## Vervallen

het kan aan mij liggen, maar zijn dat sjorbanden? En ik mis wat baseplates. of liggen die onder het zand. MEt dit gewicht gaat een trussen zich wel ingraven lijkt me

----------


## Harmen

op foto1 zie je wel baseplates, dus die zullen wel onder laagje zand zitten..

----------


## walter

Je hebt hier EV MT2 staan zeg je, hoe werkt dit qua spreiding als de toppen op hun zij liggen?

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> het kan aan mij liggen, maar zijn dat sjorbanden? En ik mis wat baseplates. of liggen die onder het zand. MEt dit gewicht gaat een trussen zich wel ingraven lijkt me



Sjorbanden ? rond de speakercabinets, ja, anders trillen de cabinets van elkaar door de bas. 
En baseplates liggen er uiteraard onder, maar hebben ze een laagje zand overgegooid vanuit organisatie, denk voor het zicht of voor valpartijen te voorkomen...





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Walter_
> 
>  Je hebt hier EV MT2 staan zeg je, hoe werkt dit qua spreiding als de toppen op hun zij liggen?



Gewoon hoorns in cabinet 90° draaien, en bij gebruik van 1 stack per kant (zoals hier) middrivers naar binnen toe leggen, high-drivers naar buiten toe.
Achterin (delay) waar 1 mid/high cabinet per kant ligt, hadden we 60*40 spreiding, voorin (mainstack) waar 2 mid/high cabinets per kant liggen was onderste 90*40 en de bovenste 60*40, met een kleine infill vlak voor de DJ-booth met 2 deltamax mid/high cabinets 90*40.

----------


## Vervallen

ik dacht dat de trussen met sjorbanden vast zaten, maar ik kan het niet goed zien. Wellicht vergis ik me.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> ik dacht dat de trussen met sjorbanden vast zaten, maar ik kan het niet goed zien. Wellicht vergis ik me.



Bovenin, ja, inderdaad, en errond extra gesafed met steels en scaffclamps. 
Straps zijn eerder gebruikt ter montage.

----------


## avo-dave

ja jongens, 

wat een hoop trussen... vind dit eigenlijk wel beetje gevaarlijk uitzien in een tent dan nog...
paar vraagjes: 

- die circle boven frontstage, hoe hangt die eigenlijk vast?
- de hoofdtruss die hoogstwaarschijnlijk die kader in de midden
  draagt, 
  hoe lang is die, hoe hangt die getakeld, en hoeveel belasting mag    
  die dragen?

- ik zie geen safety's rond de par's?
- en volgens mij is het verplicht om overal ijzeren safety te   
  gebruiken, naar mijn weten mogen stoffen safety's niet meer?!!

mooie constructie anders, maar toch ni echt veilig volgens mij...


mvg

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

't Is waar ook, stoffen safeties mogen niet meer!

([|)][|)][|)])

mvg,

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door avo-dave_
> 
> ja jongens, 
> 
> wat een hoop trussen... vind dit eigenlijk wel beetje gevaarlijk uitzien in een tent dan nog...
> paar vraagjes: 
> 
> - die circle boven frontstage, hoe hangt die eigenlijk vast?
> - de hoofdtruss die hoogstwaarschijnlijk die kader in de midden
> ...



OK dan, cirkel boven DJ hangt vooraan getakeld met handtakel, bevestigd in nok van tentpaal. Achterkant is mee opgetrokken tmv kort stukje truss op 2 statieven (H-30D van 4 meter).
Hoofdtruss is 20 meter lang, getakeld alle 10 meter (dus 3 takels) en gesafed alle 5 meter (aan elke tentpaal dus) voordat licht erin ging. truss is X-40V, heb ik niet eens moeite genomen om belasting tabellen bij te nemen, op 5 meter span kan dit onmogelijk problemen geven. Verticale belasing op de tentpalen kon volgens de tentboer 400 kg zijn per paal. Heb tentpalen ook even laten narekenen door inginieur stageco en die zag d'r geen probleem in. Kader bestaat uit 12 stuks X-30D en 8 stuks X-30D012/013, gewicht ong 140 kg, plus 8 * ACL fourbar, gewicht nog eens 120 kg, plus spiegelbol, gewicht 70 kg, zitten we op 230 kg, verdeeld tussen 2 ophangpunten. Ruimschoots voldoende lijkt me.

Par's hangen allemaal met dubbele clamps op, geen safety's nodig.

En ijzeren safety's, wat mag dit dan wel zijn ? Heb geen flauw idee wat het is, en dus ook niet waar het gebruikt zou zijn...Alle safety's zijn gewone 1-ton steels.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> 
> 
> Par's hangen allemaal met dubbele clamps op, geen safety's nodig.



Ik zou nou wel eens van een rigger willen horen of dat klopt of niet. Want in dat geval kun je alles wat aan dubbele haken hangt gewoon niet safen, dat geld dan ook voor MAC's bijvoorbeeld... Of stel je maakt een 10-bar (doe eens gek) met 2 haken eraan; ook geen safe's nodig? Volgens mij is die "regel" onzin!

Ik vind het overigens ook weer doorschieten om elke PAR apart te moeten safen, maar er zijn plaatsen in Nederland waar je spulleke niet omhooggaan als dit niet het geval is (uit ervaring).

----------


## mennobroere

Zoals ik het heb geleerd moet alles aan 2 punten zijn bevestigt. Dus een Par hang maar met 1 bout aan de Bar. Dus moet rond de Ophangbeugel en de Bar een Safety. Want de Ophangbeugel is wel met 2 punten bevestigt aan het armatuur. 

Als je je T-Bar met 2 Haken heb vast gemaakt hoef je geen en Safety te gebruiken. Het zelfde geld voor een Movinghead aan 2 haken. Hoeft geen safety.

Zo heb ik het geleerd en mag hopen dat ze mij het goeie leren.

Greetz Menno

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> ...



Stel, je hangt een 10-bar omhoog, met 2 haken berekend volgens VF10, dan is dit volledig reglementair in orde. Haken moeten uiteraard steeds VF10 berekend zijn, en idd enkel met safety, of dubbel. Of dit nu 4-bar of 10- of meer bar...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En wat is dan de rede dat in de manual van *iedere* movinghead vermeld staat dat het ding *altijd* aan een safety moet hangen? Want als ik jullie moet geloven (no flame intended) is dat absolute onzin en mag je je koppen prima ophangen zonder die safety. 

Voor "zo heb ik het geleerd" is denk ik nog geen enkele rechter gevallen, ik zie graag een norm of ander papieren verhaaltje waar dit terug te lezen is. Zou ons in de toekomst wel een hoop safety's sparen, echter wel een hoop geruzie met theatertech's kosten!

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> En wat is dan de rede dat in de manual van *iedere* movinghead vermeld staat dat het ding *altijd* aan een safety moet hangen? Want als ik jullie moet geloven (no flame intended) is dat absolute onzin en mag je je koppen prima ophangen zonder die safety.



Good practice en common sense...
Ze gaan idd uit van dat je een safety moet gebruiken, maar idd zoals Kevin aanhaalt is dit indien je een secundair bevestigingspunt hebt(dat bovendien voldoet aan bepaalde voorwaarden) geen noodzaak.


Maar laten we daar eventueel verder over discussieren in het riggingforum.

----------


## Kevin_DM

Ik veronderstel dat ze dit eruit zetten uit veiligheidsoverwegingen, aangezien MH's dikwijls opgehangen worden met slechts 1 haak (oa Martins), en de fabrikanten zichzelf veilig willen stellen.

In amerika mag je ook geen katten laten drogen in microwaves volgens de handleiding eh !

----------


## avo-dave

ik heb cursus gevolgd bij frontline rigging in nederland, en volgens de ARBO-wet is het VERPLICHT om aan elke toestel (ja zelfs een beamlampje) een safety te hangen!!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo david,

dat zal dan wel zijn op basis van de interpretatie door Frontline van de Arbo-wet. (Een interpretatie die ik overigens wel 100% deel).
Maar in de hele Arbowet staat geen enkele opmerking over welke safety aan welk toestel dan maar ook....
De Arbowet is een Kaderwet die in algemene termen garanties vereist voor veiligheid, gezondheid, welzijn en milieu op het werk. 
Maar die  nergens op details ingaat, laat staan opmerkingen zal maken over bepaalde handelingen of apparaten in die die 'freaky business' van ons. 
Dus ook al deel ik wel degelijk de geest van jouw opmerking, die opmerking zelf klopt NIET. 
(En ik weet voor 99,9% zeker dat GertJan van Frontline dat ook nooit gezegd zal hebben. 
Of werd die cursus door een ander gegegeven?)

----------


## avo-dave

ok rinus,

je hebt gelijk... maar sommige mensen beseffen echt wel te weinig welke verantwoordelijkheid ze hebben en dus moet je echt wel goed nadenken bij zo'n klus... (soms frustratie als ik zo'n dingen zie..)
en idd het was GertJan...

----------

